# Has your life been interesting enough to write a book?



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

I think my life experiences would enable enough content to be worthy of a book.
From the utterly dysfunctional childhood, early extreme alcoholism/drug dependency, years of Bulimia, chronic depression and the ultimate triumph over all that adversity.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 23, 2021)

I guess if there was a literary genre called " My Bizaar Life". I wasn't a war hero, or anything. Didn't even discover the cure for anything. But I have had just plain weird experiences. I was a Psychiatric Nurse. My book would definitely be a sit-com type book.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 23, 2021)

I could write a book about my travels. A number of people have read my travel blog and have suggested it. I have been to all 7 continents and all 24 time zones.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I could write a book about my travels. A number of people have read my travel blog and have suggested it. I have been to all 7 continents and all 24 time zones.


Do you think you will write a book.
There are people who help with that stuff, for a fee.
It would be so much easier with guidance


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

*Yes......**and I'm always being encouraged to write a book about my life.. but I won't..*


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2021)

Mine would make for a decent Dark Comedy.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh-h-h-h-h-h YES!  I kept thinking everyone has the experiences I've had, BUT THEY HAVEN'T!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh-h-h-h-h-h YES!  I kept thinking everyone has the experiences I've had, BUT THEY HAVEN'T!


ooooh that's me too.... lol... DITTO...


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Yes......**and I'm always being encouraged to write a book about my life.. but I won't..*


Same here. 
A  psychologist I was seeing years ago said she was always getting enquiries from the local university's film making division asking if there were any interesting people who would be happy to share their story for a film.
She suggested that I meet with them because my story would make a great cathartic film for people in a similar situation.
I declined.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Same here.
> A  psychologist I was seeing years ago said she was always getting enquiries from the local university's film making division asking if there were any interesting people who would be happy to share their story for a film.
> She suggested that I meet with them because my story would make a great cathartic film for people in a similar situation.
> I declined.


I would decline too.. much to the chagrin of my friends...I just couldn't go deep into those dark days again...


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 23, 2021)

I've written my autobiography, but it's not chronological.  Instead it has sections for different aspects, like hobbies, scouts, service, schools, and so on.  I wrote it for my sons and because it was a fun thing to do.  I wish I knew more about my parents' lives.

I also wrote a little book about my time in the Navy, and even published it as an e-book on Amazon.  I got a couple nice reviews, but hardly any sales, so I un-published it.  I called it Several Leagues Under the Sea.  I was a crew member on a submarine for two years.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 23, 2021)

A book about my life would be very boring but I've always thought I'd like to write a book that has to do with cooking(no recipes) and tips for getting day to day jobs done quick and easy. 
There are many books out there on these subjects and I'd have a lot of competition but the ones I've read don't come close to the ideas I've used during my married life. Very unconventional, simple,  but they work.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 23, 2021)

I wrote the first draft of a novel that was semi-autobiographical. It all took place over a few months, though. I have plenty of other stories from my life that could be made into novels.

Writing a book is a huge endeavor and should be left to people who love writing, which I'm not one of. Sometimes I just can't find the right words to say what I want to say. It's like extracting teeth. For some people, they just flow. That must be nice.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I wrote the first draft of a novel that was semi-autobiographical. It all took place over a few months, though. I have plenty of other stories from my life that could be made into novels.
> 
> Writing a book is a huge endeavor and should be left to people who love writing, which I'm not one of. Sometimes I just can't find the right words to say what I want to say. It's like extracting teeth. For some people, they just flow. That must be nice.


you could always use the services of  a Ghost rider, many people do....


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 23, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I guess if there was a literary genre called " My Bizaar Life". I wasn't a war hero, or anything. Didn't even discover the cure for anything. But I have had just plain weird experiences. I was a Psychiatric Nurse. My book would definitely be a sit-com type book.


The field of psychiatry became interesting to some of us late in life who had careers in the more logic sciences, like math, where outcomes were more predictable. I started out thinking all brains were created equal and different folks simply chose to focus them on different things like music, math, or medicine, etc. It was a revelation to me to discover the physical differences in brains including electrical, chemical, and spatial positioning that could wreak havoc with logical thinking. I found the revelation scary and admire those that attempt to treat these problems.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> A book about my life would be very boring but I've always thought I'd like to write a book that has to do with cooking(no recipes) and tips for getting day to day jobs done quick and easy.
> There are many books out there on these subjects and I'd have a lot of competition but the ones I've read don't come close to the ideas I've used during my married life. Very unconventional, simple,  but they work.


Do it!


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Writing a book is a huge endeavor and should be left to people who love writing, which I'm not one of. Sometimes I just can't find the right words to say what I want to say. It's like extracting teeth. For some people, they just flow. That must be nice.


Based on my time in a writing forum, I think writing is hard work for most authors.  The words don't just flow.  It's more like drip drip drip edit edit edit.  The hardest part is deciding when you're done.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Yes......**and I'm always being encouraged to write a book about my life.. but I won't..*


At the fall of European communism, my logistics managerial experience was asked for to put an aid package together for a trip to Romania. It was a convoy of trucks carrying much needed aid for the people of a country that was all but on it's knees. I kept a day-to-day diary of our travels, what some today, would call a blog. It ran into about three thousand words. 

Much of the help and funding came from a mix of different Christian congregations. As a thank you to them, I had that blog printed up and distributed among the parishioners of the various churches. The feedback was most complimentary. But I took it no further than that.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I think my life experiences would enable enough content to be worthy of a book.


So when will you start writing?

I have written some highly technical things so I know a little about it.  

Writing well is hard work, and takes skills most of us lack.  On the technical side, what I did, its actually easier, if you have useful technical information to convey your writing skills are less important.  I doubt I could successfully write something like a novel or biography, its much harder.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 23, 2021)

I'd like to write about people I've met in work with chronic illness, especially the years in dialysis and home health in the Mississippi Delta.  An impoverished area doesn't mean people are impoverished in spirit and I met some amazing people along the way.  Not to say I for one second wish that people continue to live in poverty, but open hearts and homes still flourish there in spite of crushing obstacles.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 23, 2021)

*Not sure anyone would read a story of my pretty boring life.  

A friend of mine DID write her life story. She has Cerebral Palsy, and she moved from living with her mom, to independantly living in a rental home with a couple friends. All three have disabilities, each have their own staff.  She went from Doctors telling her parents to put her in an institution to living on her own...having graduated high school AND college.*


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 23, 2021)

I have a pen pal who spent his life flying, from a farm kid who worked part time to get flying lessons to retiring as a captain flying 747's.  The list of planes he has flown is long and varied.  In the Army, he was a helicopter instructor.  From his e-mails, I can see that he writes brilliantly.  I love to read them.

I have pleaded with him to write a book.  I know it would be great.  But, sadly he has no interest in doing it.  I guess either you have the urge or you don't.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I think my life experiences would enable enough content to be worthy of a book.


You should go for it!
Personally, I have a hard time just coming up with something to post in the 'what are you doing today' thread.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2021)

Some parts of mine have been very interesting, but other things that were profoundly interesting to me can put other people to sleep. I mean, LOL nobody wants to read about being inside a radar system with test probes trying to figure out why it isn't cooperating.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 23, 2021)

I wrote a book awhile back about my homesteading life and how to do various things. Then I switched gears and wrote 2 cookbooks. Two books I started are in my external hard drive and I need to figure out how to get my writing program back up on this new computer to access them again. One is a book about my life when I worked in a bar and the other one is a child's book about my rabbit. I have no plans to publish them at this point. But I never say never.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

*"Has your life been interesting enough to write a book?"*

Without a doubt. I'm just not good enough to write it.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> So when will you start writing?
> 
> I have written some highly technical things so I know a little about it.
> 
> Writing well is hard work, and takes skills most of us lack.  On the technical side, what I did, its actually easier, if you have useful technical information to convey your writing skills are less important.  I doubt I could successfully write something like a novel or biography, its much harder.


Not going to start. I have no writing skills and it sounds rather tedious.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm book worthy, but Frankenstein has already been written!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2021)

Has your life been interesting enough to write a book?​
It's in several piles.....

One day

About growing up......travels......friends


Here's an excerpt;


*Ribs and other Bones*

There’s nothing like a good meal for a get together,
and the good meal is a barbeque.

Being a northerner that spent some years down south, I can say those boys down there know barbeque.
Ribs, fallin off the bone.
Chikin, smoked, from wood, not wunna those fancy pellet rigs, but by an ol’ guy raised in a ‘grease house’, from a pit the size of a horse trough.
Beans, I didn’t know beans could taste like that. Odd things, strange herbs, spices, homemade sauces, a bit a fat meat, marinated for hours. They were a meal all by themselves.
Tater salad…M-M-M-M, none like it.
Sweet tea, steeped in a gallon jug in the sun.
Beer, Lone Star or Falstaff, didn’t matter, both tasted like mop water from a juke joint, but did their job of cleansing the palate for the next bite.
Sip, rib, sip, chikin, sip, beans, sip, salad, guzzle the rest.
Made ya just wanna fall down and scream.

Houston.
Down the street, Telephone road, was wunna those grease houses.
An old black gent lived there with what seemed like three generations of family.
Everbuddie's grampa, even mine for awhile.
Everyone called him Chili.
Bib overalls, white butcher’s apron, leather baseball cap was his eternal uniform.

Had a high pitched, raspy voice, and always a smirk on his ol’ mug.
More often than not, you’d find me sittin’ at his dilapidated picnic table after work, watchin’ him toil over the pit.
Nuthin’ attractive.
Tin lean-to roof, pile of wood, ol' white fridge that made a humming sound laboring in the heat.
Vats and jars, brushes, large forks, and the huge pit with a homemade steel lid, that once he was satisfied with how things were goin’ he’d drop down and come out to talk to me…..talk about stories…old day stories…..bone chilling, horrific stories.

Naw, nuthin’ attractive….. ‘cept for the rich savory aromatic fragrance emanating from that glorious pit.
I’d sit there, sweating like a pig, drool stream gathering on the table in a puddle…

‘Chili!
WTF ol’ man!?’

‘Boy, you know it’s not ready….I’ll tell ya when it’s ready.’

It was worth the wait.


Fourth of July…or as they say down there JOOOlah, everyone barbequed.
Po foke, rich foke, middle class foke, all had their pits goin’.
You couldn’t walk two steps without getting hit upside the head with the aroma of the gods.

One fourth, me and my lady were flat broke.
I’d come off a month long stint in Brownsville, inspecting oil field pipe, big job.
Tuboscope laid some folks off after that, so I volunteered for some time off myself.
Took most of June, just me and my lady…nobody else.
Ran outta money…rent was paid, car was maintained, just broke….food crumbs in the fridge, empty bottles piled in the corner of the carport below…sittin’ on the couch smokin’ a partial I’d dug outta the butt can.

‘I’m goin’ back to work.’

‘It’s the fourth.’

‘Oh’

Chili and family had gone somewhere.
It was hot.
Most neighbors had headed to Galveston.

Our guts were eatin’ guts.
Hadn’t been so hungry in a long time.
A friend invited us to a company get together.
The park was filled with heavenly flavors.
Kids, old folk, parents, all had plates heaped with goodies, goodies that tempted me to follow ‘em, floating on the fragrant waves.

We strolled over to the tables.

$3.50

$3.50??!!

I had 37 cents.

One the way back to the garage apartment I swore I’d never put myself in that position again…especially on the fourth.

I think we need to head back down south for a spell.

Something about the word ‘brisket’ that just sounds savory…didn’t know what it was ‘til I landed in Texas.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 23, 2021)

@Gary O'  The friend's Mama didn't raise him right ...invited y'all to the BBQ without treating you??  The very idea...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> The friend's Mama didn't raise him right ...invited y'all to the BBQ without treating you?? The very idea...


Yeah, he swore he didn't know they were charging


----------



## officerripley (Dec 23, 2021)

Ha ha ha, are you kidding me?! My life's not interesting enough to even keep a conversation going! But it has taught me how to recognize that glazed look that people get in their eyes when they're about to die of boredom; I've seen a _lot _of that!


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 23, 2021)

I think my life is only interesting to ME.


----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Do you think you will write a book.
> There are people who help with that stuff, for a fee.
> It would be so much easier with guidance


True editors are college related jobs attached to author's books a sure way to make money. If you see the jrRowlings dvd movie Harry Potter books no one wanted to publish  and Elizabeth goldberg something like that the money pays for houses outright with stainless steel kitchen appliances soo could be $799,000 or more........look into it. Editors fix the worded sentences and they to get paid to spouse up a book so many will buy who can afford to buy


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I think my life experiences would enable enough content to be worthy of a book.
> From the utterly dysfunctional childhood, early extreme alcoholism/drug dependency, years of Bulimia, chronic depression and the ultimate triumph over all that adversity.


Up to now, I've written and self-published 4 novels and a poetry book. It all started when I was in my early 40s and became a stay-at-home mother with time on my hands. The fifth novel I have been working on since 2018  has not been published yet because I became busy with school. Although novels are fiction, they can also be a way of writing parts of your life into the story without feeling vulnerable or exposed. Many new authors tend to do that. I always thought it was hard to write novels, and even harder to write a memoir (it takes courage to reveal one's life to the world). But I've realized over the years that I'd like to one day write a memoir. With a memoir you can pick and choose what to focus on. You don't have to write about the dark side or parts of your life that make you feel uncomfortable if you don't want to. Write what YOU find interesting. We all have a unique experience to share. I've also thought about writing a book one day about writing novels. Just a thought.

But it all starts with writing. Writing is like a muscle. You do it every day and it develops. What we do here on SF is exactly that. One of the reasons I enjoy coming on here is it gives me and everyone here an opportunity to write our thoughts down and also share parts of our lives with each other.

If you want to write to make money, don't do it. It's a lot of work, and often you don't make enough money to warrant the time you put in. But it's important to enjoy it. Someone here said they published on Amazon and then removed it because it didn't sell. I still have my books on Amazon. It's a free way to promote your books. If anyone has questions about writing, publishing, editing, etc maybe we can start a thread on that topic.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> So when will you start writing?
> 
> I have written some highly technical things so I know a little about it.
> 
> Writing well is hard work, and takes skills most of us lack.  On the technical side, what I did, its actually easier, if you have useful technical information to convey your writing skills are less important.  I doubt I could successfully write something like a novel or biography, its much harder.


I agree that writing well is hard work. I have written both technical articles and fiction, and each one requires different styles of writing. I thought I could never write fiction, but it requires time, and I didn't have time as a career woman until I married and stayed home. Then I had time to write. I joined writing workshops online, and read tons of books on writing. I wrote every day during the baby's naps. It can happen to you, too. I found editing and revising to be the hardest part of writing. It usually has taken me 2 years to research, write, and revise a novel before it's published. So if I can do it, so can you.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> I've written my autobiography, but it's not chronological.  Instead it has sections for different aspects, like hobbies, scouts, service, schools, and so on.  I wrote it for my sons and because it was a fun thing to do.  I wish I knew more about my parents' lives.
> 
> I also wrote a little book about my time in the Navy, and even published it as an e-book on Amazon.  I got a couple nice reviews, but hardly any sales, so I un-published it.  I called it Several Leagues Under the Sea.  I was a crew member on a submarine for two years.


Congratulations on writing your autobiography and the book about your time in the Navy! That's wonderful! You should republish your book on Amazon because it also is a good way to promote yourself as an author. Keep on writing!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I wrote the first draft of a novel that was semi-autobiographical. It all took place over a few months, though. I have plenty of other stories from my life that could be made into novels.
> 
> Writing a book is a huge endeavor and should be left to people who love writing, which I'm not one of. Sometimes I just can't find the right words to say what I want to say. It's like extracting teeth. For some people, they just flow. That must be nice.


Congratulations for writing the first draft of your novel! For you to get that far, that means you've got the drive. Just keep writing. Yes, it is sometimes difficult to find the right words, but the important thing is to keep writing and not worry about the words until you're actually finished. Once you're finished you can go back and revise and look up synonyms for words. Also there are editing programs like Grammarly and ProWritingAid that help with words and editing. Good luck!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I think my life experiences would enable enough content to be worthy of a book.
> From the utterly dysfunctional childhood, early extreme alcoholism/drug dependency, years of Bulimia, chronic depression and the ultimate triumph over all that adversity.


Why not write a book, or several books? Write what you're comfortable with. Some people aren't comfortable with writing about themselves and instead write their life stories as fiction, changing the names and physical characteristics of the characters. This way they don't feel they're exposing themselves to the world. Good luck!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 23, 2021)

I was inspired about 10 years ago to write an autobiography for my two children. They moved to another state when they were young and I didn't have a close relationship with them. I tried to help them understand who I was and the unusual path my life took. From a stable childhood, to the tumultuous teenage years, to a born again Christian, to a traveling musician, to joining a Buddhist intentional community, to being a regular old person. I started it and got about a third of the journey down and then I lost it when upgrading to the plethora of computers during the past ten years. Never tried again, way to hard and to write like I did the first time was exhausting.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Has your life been interesting enough to write a book?​
> It's in several piles.....
> 
> One day
> ...


I always enjoy reading your writing! Thanks for sharing this! Have you published your work?


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> *I was inspired about 10 years ago to write an autobiography for my two children.* They moved to another state when they were young and I didn't have a close relationship with them. *I tried to help them understand who I was and the unusual path my life took*. From a stable childhood, to the tumultuous teenage years, to a born again Christian, to a traveling musician, to joining a Buddhist intentional community, to being a regular old person. I started it and got about a third of the journey down and then I lost it when upgrading to the plethora of computers during the past ten years. Never tried again, way to hard and to write like I did the first time was exhausting.


Can our children ever really understand us? I guess that if we didn't know who our parents were (I mean really understand their hardships, falters and successes) then we cannot expect our children to understand us. The question is if it should try to tell them "in their face", sublimely, or just leave it be and hope some act of fate will lead them to it? It's too much work for me so I think I'd rather just leave this earth anonymously and let my children get on with their own lives without being encumbered by my personal pride, foibles and existence.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I always enjoy reading your writing! Thanks for sharing this! Have you published your work?


Couple books back a ways.
One did OKish
The other needed burning.

I plan on getting another published, but.......stuff gets in the way.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Couple books back a ways.
> One did OKish
> The other needed burning.
> 
> I plan on getting another published, but.......stuff gets in the way.


Don't give up! In my writers' group I had an 82 year old man join us and he started writing and stayed with the group until he passed at age 91. By that time he had published his novel and a couple of religious texts. You never know!


----------



## Chet (Dec 24, 2021)

No book from me. To write one, I'd have to sit at a keyboard too long for starters. I'd have to drag up bad memories that I have purposely buried so I could concentrate on going forward and not be weighed down by them. Most autobiographies probably leave out things you want to keep private anyway which I and others would be tempted to do so it wouldn't be complete.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Has your life been interesting enough to write a book?



Maybe, but it would be a text book on "what not to do if I knew then what I know how".


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Don't give up!


Oh, there's no *'give up'* in me.
I get on a writing jag and I can't keep up with the keystrokes 
It's much like driving a curvy country road.....with the throttle stuck.
Happily, being retired, time of day is no matter


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Some parts of mine have been very interesting, but other things that were profoundly interesting to me can put other people to sleep. I mean, LOL nobody wants to read about being inside a radar system with test probes trying to figure out why it isn't cooperating.


I hear you, Pecos. I am almost asleep, already. 
Just teasing, my friend. Lol. You are anything but boring!  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 26, 2021)

Compared to some people I know, I've had a pretty eventful life,  but other people have had a much more eventful life than me.  I'll leave the books to them.  I'll just remain a 'Man of mystery'


----------



## David777 (Dec 26, 2021)

No, a book would be of little interest though on some scales, I've lived a most unique and interesting life many would envy.  As someone that lived a solo adult life without  lots of acquaintances except at work places, I'm the only one that knows much about my personal life.  Books work better for individuals with many friends and acquaintances through their adult life.  A writer would have no one to get at info from except me.  How does one write a book or use any media about someone with large numbers of interesting outdoor adventures?   Individual stories I've documented sure, but a biography about one's life...no.


----------



## feywon (Dec 26, 2021)

It has been said that everybody has at least one interesting true story. Guess i heard and believed it early on because i've always listened to people, even strangers.  

Some of us are blessed/cursed with a lot more than just one. After i first saw this title i spent some time trying to figure out how i could write even a synopsis in a relative concise response.  No luck.  You'll have to take my word for it or read some of my longer responses to question about childhood and youth to get a clue/hint of what an adventure this journey has been.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

A good clever writer can make a great story out of anything.  That's not me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2021)

I often said my life story is Oprah worthy. I believe my life has been interesting enough to write a book.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 27, 2021)

*Yes, I think my life is book worthy. Some have even indicated inspiring. My own boss has suggested I write a book or two.  However,  much of it has proven to be very 

challenging indeed, and there are many memories I prefer not to revisit. Much as I am driven to help people wherever I can, in this instance I choose self preservation. *


----------



## Jeni (Dec 27, 2021)

Many Many books are out there .....on peoples lives that were NOT interesting as someone thought they were ...lol


----------



## Llynn (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes, but most likely only a  comic book


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes, it's worth a few pages.  Maybe a booklet.


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2021)

I could certainly write a chapter on having a borderline mother. If people would believe it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 27, 2021)

I think writing an autobiography is worthwhile even if you are the only one to read it.  It brings back memories you didn't think you had.  And it's a chance to re-evaluate your life and think about what might have gone differently.  In my case, I'm amazed at how lucky I've been.


----------



## timoc (Dec 27, 2021)

Has your life been interesting enough to write a book?​*Oh yes*, I've even got a title for this book. 
'The Fella that ate Ma O'Malley's onions', thoughI haven't got very far with it as yet.

Page one says, Chapter one..........
Page two says, The End.......


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Haha, and then some


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 9, 2022)

Verisure said:


> *"Has your life been interesting enough to write a book?"*
> 
> Without a doubt. I'm just not good enough to write it.


There is a secret crew out there waiting as they graduated fron college to do this sirt of work
You know the printouts on the books if hiw this book would not have seen the light of day
These secret societies exist for the soul purpose of writers. As in the story written by a young girl of her family true story. Yet was taken apart by the publishing houses whoever she mailed it to......to reconstruct it to bring it to the world to read without all the misspellings etc. You can do this in chapters pieces here and there and they put it in order for you.....why because they know one thing there is thousands of ,$$$$$$ in it for all involved and then some more. The title was " Mama "


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 9, 2022)

Editors get a pretty penny to afford those hige family houses I say houses becsuse o mean in cash paid for look up jk Rowling a one room to paid in full I could say more though the dvd on her says it all 
all and if this damn text didn't jump all over the place I'd say more.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 9, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I think my life experiences would enable enough content to be worthy of a book.
> From the utterly dysfunctional childhood, early extreme alcoholism/drug dependency, years of Bulimia, chronic depression and the ultimate triumph over all that adversity.



Believe you me, you are not alone. I am quite certain that a fair number of SF members here "Including myself" have experienced one or more of what you not only suffered, endured and overcame with a clear sense your abilities and limitations. You have a lot of support here, know that. May GOD bless you and keep you safe.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 9, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Editors get a pretty penny to afford those hige family houses I say houses becsuse o mean in cash paid for look up jk Rowling a one room to paid in full I could say more though the dvd on her says it all
> and if this damn text didn't jump all over the place I'd say more.
> YTr


Encouraging you to try


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)

Yes.  It would be a tragic comedy.  I've been thinking of writing it for quite awhile.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 9, 2022)

Already wrote mine , https://www.amazon.com/Where-Blackt.../ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 10, 2022)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 10, 2022)

My life story is of great interest, but only to me.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2022)

At one time I thought it was.  The title was going to be 'Dazed and Confused', about my first marriage. lol

What a long strange trip that was...


----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2022)

@Bretrick asked: Has Your Life Been Interesting Enough to Write a Book?

Yes but only captivating and inspiring to Christian believers and to those open to believing.
Though nauseating and objectionable to the rest...which online seems to be the majority.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 10, 2022)

Lara said:


> Yes but only captivating and inspiring to Believers and to those open to believing.
> Though nauseating and objectionable to the rest...which online seems to be the majority



That's not how I see it.  You're a bright light here and I think most SFers would agree, even if they don't share your religious convictions.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 10, 2022)

Lara said:


> Yes but only captivating and inspiring to Christian believers and to those open to believing.
> Though nauseating and objectionable to the rest...which online seems to be the majority.


Writers typically write for a niche market anyway, so if your writing is Christian, why hide it "under a bushel?" Go for it!


----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you JimBob. That was kind of you. And thank you Palides for your encouragement. You're so right about niche markets. I agree that there are many polite SFers who treat me with respect despite their own views. I notice and appreciate them so much and didn't mean to sound as though I was grouping them with a handful who are focused on not being respectful.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 10, 2022)

A factual autobiography would be a nice gift for your descendants if it was written for the right reasons.  A biased account of only your side of unfortunate incidents might do more harm than good.


----------



## jakbird (Feb 10, 2022)

Not sure it's worth a book but 40 years in Las Vegas meant I came across some strange characters.  In the 70's and 80s there was a distinct lack of concern about legal niceties when it came to business.  There were gun runners, illegal bookies, bagmen for politicians, and even a bag man for the Cuban military.  Nothing was out of bounds; there was even an attempt to start a mafia owned fast food franchise, called The Food Factory (food was inedible).  About the only careers which were universally despised was either FBI agent or working for the Justice Department.

One more than one occasion I was offered a position in a company whose business plan was of dubious legal standing.  I declined the offers, though I had to admit I was tempted.  I was also justified, since on a particularly sad occasion another programmer who took the same kind of offer (but different company) was murdered when he agreed to testify against his employers.

A few entertaining stories about the old days in Vegas but not enough to fill a book, much less make a movie out of it.  If you want to see how it was back then, watch a movie called "Casino" with Robert DeNiro.  Virtually every scene in the movie was based on real life in Las Vegas.  Only the names were changed, not that it protected the guilty.  And they were all guilty from US senator on down the line to the idiots setting off bombs in restaurants (that scene in the movie was true also, happened at Tony Roma's rib place, good place to eat out).


----------



## john19485 (Feb 10, 2022)

There are several reasons writers make their books  fiction , some are legal ones, like an uncle was going to sue you for what you put in a book about your Grandfather, and your Attorney says just make it  fiction


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 10, 2022)

Mine puts me in mind of Christina Crawford's..  only there's nobody famous in it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> A factual autobiography would be a nice gift for your descendants if it was written for the right reasons.  A biased account of only your side of unfortunate incidents might do more harm than good.


Sometimes, though, a person's facts can also be misleading.  I think it's a good idea to have the person's perspective on things good and bad as well as facts.  Like sorting them both out.  JMO.


----------



## feywon (Feb 10, 2022)

Lara said:


> Yes but only captivating and inspiring to Christian believers and to those open to believing.
> Though nauseating and objectionable to the rest...which online seems to be the majority.


You attributed the original question to me for some reason. Not mine. One of Bretrick's good conversation starters!


----------



## john19485 (Feb 10, 2022)

It takes a lot to put yourself out there, if you publish your book , be aware there will be a lot of different people with a different agenda.
But I encourage everyone to set down and write out your life story, to just save it , for your family , if you can I suggest you video tape it with your phone.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 10, 2022)

This book that was written about the Columbine tragedy was not written about me , but I remember having to sign a paper that said they could use any quote I would ever give if ever asked for the book. I have read the book and nothing I ever spoke to the people who asked these questions that were involved with the book were in the book although many statements were very similar to what I said from others.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 10, 2022)

Southern author, Pat Conroy, made big $$$$ writing about his early years but he had a marvelous way for words.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2022)

Anything written by Kitty Kelly is a winner IMO.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 10, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Southern author, Pat Conroy, made big $$$$ writing about his early years but he had a marvelous way for words.


I made $15,000 for a paragraph one time.


----------



## Shero (Feb 10, 2022)

I must be! I am being paid presently for snippets of it.


----------



## Della (Feb 10, 2022)

Pecos said:


> Some parts of mine have been very interesting, but other things that were profoundly interesting to me can put other people to sleep. I mean, LOL nobody wants to read about being inside a radar system with test probes trying to figure out why it isn't cooperating.


That reminds me of "The Martian,"  you may have read the book or seen the movie -- it started as a blog, just someone imagining he was an astronaut.  I loved the minute by minute, day to day details of the story and your radar system problem sounds like it might be equally interesting.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 10, 2022)

Lara said:


> @Bretrick asked: Has Your Life Been Interesting Enough to Write a Book?
> 
> Yes but only captivating and inspiring to Christian believers and to those open to believing.
> Though nauseating and objectionable to the rest...which online seems to be the majority.





JimBob1952 said:


> That's not how I see it.  You're a bright light here and I think most SFers would agree, even if they don't share your religious convictions.





palides2021 said:


> Writers typically write for a niche market anyway, so if your writing is Christian, why hide it "under a bushel?" Go for it



Ditto.......


----------



## Irwin (Feb 10, 2022)

It was a dark and stormy night. Irwin drank eight or nine vodka and orange juices and then ate several chocolate chip cookies, two truffles, and about a pound of granola mix. He felt sick to his stomach, but wanted more. The world is in tatters, he thought, so why not?


----------



## Della (Feb 11, 2022)

Irwin said:


> It was a dark and stormy night. Irwin drank eight or nine vodka and orange juices and then ate several chocolate chip cookies, two truffles, and about a pound of granola mix. He felt sick to his stomach, but wanted more. The world is in tatters, he thought, so why not?


Chapter 2

While Irwin suffered with the tummy ache in Colorado, Della lay awake in Ohio, unable to sleep for hunger.  She was on day 42 of her New Year's resolution diet and could think of nothing but Frishes' pancakes.  "Why?" she asked herself, "Why?"  

"Oh that's right," she remembered, "I'm trying to lose weight so my 140+ blood pressure will go down."

Della got out of bed and took her blood pressure for the first time in weeks.  It was 192.

On this bright and sunny morning she went to Frishes and ate pancakes.  I'm going to have a stroke anyway, she thought, so why not?


----------



## john19485 (Feb 11, 2022)

john19485 said:


> I made $15,000 for a paragraph one time.


Here is what I did with it, got this car.


----------



## grahamg (Feb 11, 2022)

"Getting there", (in answer to thread topic!).


----------



## mrstime (Feb 11, 2022)

Has your life been interesting enough to write a book?​Possibly but I am not going to write it!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

Della said:


> Chapter 2
> 
> While Irwin suffered with the tummy ache in Colorado, Della lay awake in Ohio, unable to sleep for hunger.  She was on day 42 of her New Year's resolution diet and could think of nothing but Frishes' pancakes.  "Why?" she asked herself, "Why?"
> 
> ...


Chapter 3

As Palides sat across from Della at Frishes, noticing how much she was enjoying the gooey syrup and whipped cream on her pancakes, she went ahead and ordered the same. She hadn't eaten pancakes in ages, and it was her birthday, so why not enjoy the decadent sweetness? 

As the waitress brought her order, Palides smiled and thanked her. "You don't know what this means to me! It's my birthday! I haven't eaten pancakes in ages, but I wanted to treat myself today." 

"You only live once!" the waitress said and left.

Della looked over at Palides and her plate and smiled, nodding knowingly. "Good choice! Happy Birthday!"

That's when Irwin walked in with his hangover and stumbled into a seat. "Coffee please," he said to the waitress. He was to meet someone named John who had made $15,000 from writing a paragraph. He wanted to share with him the "It was a dark and stormy night" story he had written. Will it pass his judgment?


--------
PS I liked what Irwin and Della did, and added my own two bits. Let's keep this going (I hope I haven't offended anyone, but writing a story can be fun!)


----------



## john19485 (Feb 11, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Chapter 3
> 
> As Palides sat across from Della at Frishes, noticing how much she was enjoying the gooey syrup and whipped cream on her pancakes, she went ahead and ordered the same. She hadn't eaten pancakes in ages, and it was her birthday, so why not enjoy the decadent sweetness?
> 
> ...


John walked in with his 2nd wife, and girlfriend, and set over at the table next to Irwins, the waiter came over asked john, where his wife was , John being a mormon, said she's home babysetting my 23 kids, John picked the water glass up off the table and poured a little on the waiters head, because he had just passed out on the floor, from what John had said.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 11, 2022)

Made the mayor mad at me tonight , he was on another fourm, all I did was asked him when we were going to get together ,and have some more moonshine together , of course I have never met him, how can someone get mad at a simple question. I ran my cat for County commissioner one time now that got people talking, we put out posters and everything, he got a lot of votes, we went off and left the cat at home, he wanted to stay home , we had some one watch him, he was a smart cat, anyway a few days later I received a phone call john , your cat Pumkin has been assassinated, I said , what?, the caller said someone had posion pumkin with rat poison, never caught the person.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 11, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanity_Press






In other words, don't quit your day job.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 11, 2022)

There are all kinds of statistics bouncing around out there, but generally speaking, most self-published authors will likely sell *around 250 books or less*. A few years ago, the industry was buzzing when statistics revealed that the average self-published author earns less than $500 from her books. I expect its more like , if you don't know how to market yourself , you will sell very few, it depends on a lot of stuff, I have been lucky, I have sold few more copies than most people,but I have made money from writing in other ways, also I don't have to depend on any money from my book. if you think I'm going to make a fortune off my book, your mistaken, I make 39 cents off the ebook, and $2.50 of the paperback, but please don't let this stop you from writing, writing is a gift that every person has.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 12, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 208124
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanity_Press
> 
> ...


Vanity presses and self-publishing are not the same thing.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 12, 2022)

Marketing is the key to e-book sales.  There is no quality control for Amazon e-books.  It will allow anyone to publish almost anything, and there is no charge to do it.  This has resulted in a massive amount of garbage.  You could write the greatest book in the world, and it would be so buried that only your friends could find it.  Books are listed according to sales rank.  So, you have to have pretty good sales to be seen.

A niche market helps.  If you have something on a subject with little competition, it's easier to get a good ranking.  But, a novel or autobiography is going to be tough.  Belonging to a forum and putting a link to the book in your signature helps.  If people like you, they may check it out.  Giving away free copies to gain reviews and sales rank can help.  Amazon allows that for a 2 week period every six months.

The sad truth is that the cream doesn't always rise to the top.  As John wrote, you aren't likely to make a fortune.  But, even just a couple nice reviews are good for the ego.


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2022)

I once wrote a piece for a magazine about an interesting event that happened to me. I read and re-read and polished it until I felt it was gold and mailed it to the publisher. About a month later I got it back along with a letter of rejection. I re-read what I had written with a fresh eye after my mind had cleared from writing it in the first place and it was crap.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 12, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Vanity presses and self-publishing are not the same thing.



I know that but when people are just having fun with others they usually refer to Vanity Press, maybe you're not familiar with that meme. Take care and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 12, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Marketing is the key to e-book sales.  There is no quality control for Amazon e-books.  It will allow anyone to publish almost anything, and there is no charge to do it.  This has resulted in a massive amount of garbage.  You could write the greatest book in the world, and it would be so buried that only your friends could find it.  Books are listed according to sales rank.  So, you have to have pretty good sales to be seen.
> 
> A niche market helps.  If you have something on a subject with little competition, it's easier to get a good ranking.  But, a novel or autobiography is going to be tough.  Belonging to a forum and putting a link to the book in your signature helps.  If people like you, they may check it out.  Giving away free copies to gain reviews and sales rank can help.  Amazon allows that for a 2 week period every six months.
> 
> The sad truth is that the cream doesn't always rise to the top.  As John wrote, you aren't likely to make a fortune.  But, even just a couple nice reviews are good for the





Grampa Don said:


> Marketing is the key to e-book sales.  There is no quality control for Amazon e-books.  It will allow anyone to publish almost anything, and there is no charge to do it.  This has resulted in a massive amount of garbage.  You could write the greatest book in the world, and it would be so buried that only your friends could find it.  Books are listed according to sales rank.  So, you have to have pretty good sales to be seen.
> 
> A niche market helps.  If you have something on a subject with little competition, it's easier to get a good ranking.  But, a novel or autobiography is going to be tough.  Belonging to a forum and putting a link to the book in your signature helps.  If people like you, they may check it out.  Giving away free copies to gain reviews and sales rank can help.  Amazon allows that for a 2 week period every six months.
> 
> The sad truth is that the cream doesn't always rise to the top.  As John wrote, you aren't likely to make a fortune.  But, even just a couple nice reviews are good for the ego





Grampa Don said:


> all of my reviews are from customers, that have purchase the book, I don't give away anything on Amazon, I like to control things myself, I give away a book myself somethimes , but I have to purchase it myself, no such thing as a free lunch, to the author.


----------



## grahamg (Feb 12, 2022)

Chet said:


> I once wrote a piece for a magazine about an interesting event that happened to me. I read and re-read and polished it until I felt it was gold and mailed it to the publisher. About a month later I got it back along with a letter of rejection. I re-read what I had written with a fresh eye after my mind had cleared from writing it in the first place and it was crap.


Do you know I must have sent the same piece in myself, (many times in fact!).


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 12, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Marketing is the key to e-book sales.  There is no quality control for Amazon e-books.  It will allow anyone to publish almost anything, and there is no charge to do it.  This has resulted in a massive amount of garbage.  You could write the greatest book in the world, and it would be so buried that only your friends could find it.  Books are listed according to sales rank.  So, you have to have pretty good sales to be seen.
> 
> A niche market helps.  If you have something on a subject with little competition, it's easier to get a good ranking.  But, a novel or autobiography is going to be tough.  Belonging to a forum and putting a link to the book in your signature helps.  If people like you, they may check it out.  Giving away free copies to gain reviews and sales rank can help.  Amazon allows that for a 2 week period every six months.
> 
> The sad truth is that the cream doesn't always rise to the top.  As John wrote, you aren't likely to make a fortune.  But, even just a couple nice reviews are good for the ego.


When I published my first book through a small press in 2004, I sold thousands of copies, no lie. I was considered successful. But I worked hard that first year, marketing, promoting, doing book talks, speaking engagements, and going to festivals to sell my book. Speaking engagements netted me the most money for my time. In one hour of speaking, I sold 650 dollars worth of books. Amazon hadn't taken off yet. Not the case anymore. Too much competition. But I wasn't writing to get rich. I was writing because it was an inherent part of me. A creative endeavor to share my art with others.

 The second book came three years later, and it was not as successful as the first one because I had an accident and was out of commission, so I didn't market it as much. My third and fourth books have sold well, but none of the books put together sold as well as the first one. All my books are ebooks and paperback. Some are hardback. I agree about the ebook sales, although at first I was doing very well. Once Amazon took off, where before there were 150,000 books published annually, now there are much, much more, it's much more difficult. I've stopped marketing and advertising. It takes too much effort. There's a well known Greek poet who never published his works, but handed out copies to his friends. He's long dead, but his poems are still around and he is being taught at universities. I think Thoreau wrote only so many copies, but we still learn about him in class. You never know....


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 12, 2022)

All Amazon cares about is money.  It costs them almost nothing to host an e-book.  If it sells, they get their cut.  If it doesn't, no big deal, a little disk space.  A traditional publishing house has a stake in each book.  If it doesn't meet some quality standard, they won't spend money to publish it.  Amazon, on the other hand publishes stuff that is virtually unreadable.

There are treasures on Amazon, but it can take some work to find them.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 14, 2022)

I was taking to Forest Gump (Wiston Groom), a couple years ago, he lived across the bay in Daphne, Alabama near where the coffee shop was in Fairhope, anyway he told me, he only sold a few FOREST GUMP books, then the Movie came out, and thats what made his book a hit, he died a couple of years ago, I was going to go there for the funeral but was told it was a mess, because of cv19, and they were cleaning up from hurriacane , anyway he encouraged me to keep moving forward with my book, just like I encourage you to do, the pic is when I was with Jimi Hendrixs sister and Bootsy Collins , anything can happen in life.


----------

